# What do they call ground beef in the UK?



## Lon (Apr 18, 2016)

When I was living in New Zealand, ground beef or what we Yanks call Hamburger was referred to as MINCE and I was wondering if the UK was the same. Also, in most U.S. markets you can buy ground beef with 10 15 or 20% fat content. I prefer 90% beef/10% fat. I make the worlds second best MEAT LOAF and use the 90% beef.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 18, 2016)

I've heard it called mince but I haven't been there in a long time.  Hopefully someone there will chime in here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2016)

It's called mince.


----------



## Redd (Apr 19, 2016)

Lon said:


> I make the worlds second best MEAT LOAF and use the 90% beef.



So who makes the world's first best Meat Loaf?


----------



## ossian (Apr 19, 2016)

It is most definitely called mince in Scotland. Mince and tatties used to be a staple dish when I was young. I no longer eat meat but now it is eaten less often but when it is, it tends to be a more expensive piece of steak minced with carrot and turnip added to it. Some seasoning and a touch of sauce. Then served with creamed potatoes, peas and veg.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2016)

ossian said:


> It is most definitely called mince in Scotland. Mince and tatties used to be a staple dish when I was young. I no longer eat meat but now it is eaten less often but when it is, it tends to be a more expensive piece of steak minced with carrot and turnip added to it. Some seasoning and a touch of sauce. Then served with creamed potatoes, peas and veg.



I didn't grow up with mince and tatties since I didn't move to Scotland until 2000.  Wetherspoon's used to have it on the menu, and the staff would always grin when I ordered it.  People who grew up with it probably got sick of it, so I guess it was funny for someone to order it in a restaurant.  They stopped offering it though.    Had my husband (who is the cook in our house) make it for me a couple of times.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 19, 2016)

Redd said:


> So who makes the world's first best Meat Loaf?



Not me but I used to have the recipe!  It contains about equal parts ground beef, ground pork, and ground veal.  I always make mine with just beef, but I do the rest differently every time. 

Years ago I had a British recipe for ham loaf that had a pastry crust and a row of hard-boiled eggs down the middle, inside the loaf.  I wish I had it again, I would like to try to make it.  Anyone have a recipe for that?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Not me but I used to have the recipe!  It contains about equal parts ground beef, ground pork, and ground veal.  I always make mine with just beef, but I do the rest differently every time.
> 
> Years ago I had a British recipe for ham loaf that had a pastry crust and a row of hard-boiled eggs down the middle, inside the loaf.  I wish I had it again, I would like to try to make it.  Anyone have a recipe for that?



When I was a new wife the first time around in the early 70's I used to buy a package of ground meat called 'meat loaf' which was equal parts veal/beef/pork and the recipe included catsup, egg, etc.  It was the BEST meat loaf. Even better than my mom's.  I never even thought about what veal was back then.


----------



## Redd (Apr 20, 2016)

Has anyone tried using Panko for the breadcrumb substitute? I use it for breading but wonder if it's texture would be enough to bind the meatloaf.


----------

